# Need shop vac hose suggestions



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm hooking my shop vac to a separator and need a 15 - 20' hose to reach the tools.
The ends are 2 1/4"
Any suggestions? How much suction is lost with 20' vs 25' hoses?
Any suggestions for a good hose? Sources for them?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Most longer hoses are 4" in diameter, but converter enlarger hose ends (2 1/4" to 4") are available from Rockler.com. Consider using an expandable hose (4' to 28') which is great for reaching stationary power tools, with usually very little suction loss. Be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's some*

http://www.ptreeusa.com/dusthose.htm

http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-1-2-x-10-Clear-Wire-Reinforced-Hose/D4555

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/159241/oneida-dust-cobra-25foot-hose-assembly.aspx

If it were me, I would make a line run out of 3" PVC from the shop vac to the tools, then run shorter lengths to each tool, much like you would on a full size dust collection system.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not sure how 4" hose would effect the suction of a shop vac, compared to 2 1/2" hose. I think the shop vac relies on velocity, and the larger hose would slow that down. 
Yes? No? Maybe?
Looks like a 15' hose could reach any machine.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

The air speed will change within any section, based on the cross sectional area of the hose in that section. So, say you have 4" hose with 2" connectors at each end. The area of 4" hose is 4 times that of 2" hose, so the air speed will drop to 1/4 inside the 4" hose, but be higher at either end. 

Think of a river section with narrow rapids at either end, and wide in the middle. The current (water speed) will be higher in the rapids, and slower in the middle.

The advantage of a wide hose is that the resistance to air flow is less than with narrow hose. The drawback is that with a lower speed in the larger hose, dust might drop out of the air stream and collect in the wider hose. 

For a relatively short length of 15 feet, I doubt that increasing to 4" hose would result in any significant improvement in performance (total air flow). That being said, I sometimes hook up a section of cheap spiral 4" dryer type hose between sections of 2-1/2" hoses, but that's mostly because it's floppier (more flexible) than the smaller hoses, so it's easier to move the whole length of hose around the shop.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

3" snap lock pipe is pretty durn cheap at the borg.

As a rule,the thinner gauges(30) causes less,and less issues as the diam goes down.....3" vs 8",for instance

Go snag a cpl 5' sections,snap'm together,beat the seams tight over a pipe mandrel.Then seal'm with joint sealer.If done correctly,it should yield a 10' rigid...slick(section of pipe).

Changing discussion lanes.....about the only thing I buy at "Woodcraft"(Roanoke store)is their,made in USA flex hose.Meaning,it's a touchy feely thing when it comes to DC hose.Not sayin there aren't some great deals on the web.....but buyer beware.Some of it sucks major,DAMHIK.Just an opine but,freshness counts on hose.

Was runnin a shaper(small C-man 1/2")through a 3"....which tied into a 4" vert....then into an 8" "main" today.The tuning that the 3" provides comin off the tool head is spot on.And yes,we've tried other diameters.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

BWSmith said:


> 3" snap lock pipe is pretty durn cheap at the borg.
> 
> Changing discussion lanes.....about the only thing I buy at "Woodcraft"(Roanoke store)is their,made in USA flex hose.Meaning,it's a touchy feely thing when it comes to DC hose.Not sayin there aren't some great deals on the web.....but buyer beware.Some of it sucks major,DAMHIK.Just an opine but,freshness counts on hose.



I totally agree with touchy feely when buying vac hose. I would like to find something as smooth on the inside as possible. Of course it has to be fairly flexible.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pirate said:


> I'm hooking my shop vac to a separator and need a 15 - 20' hose to reach the tools.
> The ends are 2 1/4"
> Any suggestions? How much suction is lost with 20' vs 25' hoses?
> Any suggestions for a good hose? Sources for them?


The longer the hose, the less suction you will get at the end. 

Another suggestion is to make your shop-vac/separator mobile. Move the cart to the machine when you need it. Or depending on your layout, put the cart in the middle of multiple machines.

Eric


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You will have terrible suction at the end of a 40 a foot hose. I would be surprised if it doesn't constantly stop up. Running PVC would be much better.


----------



## junkmansj (Oct 6, 2016)

I bought a Shop Vac System Kit from EBay installed the part I need for now. Hooks right to my Vac with a Dust Right Seperator. Very Easy to install comes with 24ft of tubes


----------

